# DIY Kreg Jig



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

*DIY Kreg Jig*










Wanting to use pocket hole joinery but don't want to buy another jig? Make it instead. In this blog post I show to how to make your own Kreg jig in about 10 minutes. I even made a drawing for you guys!

Check out the diy Pocket Hole Jig and let me know what ya think!

Thanks for reading, have a great day!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

This is a good idea when working with different wood thicknesses, you won't have to keep resetting the jig. Good one Mike.


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Dave! Glad you like the tutorial. This has been a pretty awesome jig and I'm personally surprised how long its lasted considering there is not a metal sleeve in there for the drill to run inside of.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I considered making one in the past but since I already own a Kreg, the incentive wasn't there. Nice drawing, I'm old fashioned and still prefer 2D.


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, if you already bought the jig it's wasted time. Glad you like the drawing. I started off on velum in school but industry requires CAD and 3D modeling…


----------

